# What do you think the best folding knife



## Loloo

I am collecting various folding knife. Can you recommend some good knives. Thank you.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lidspinner

Really just depends on what you want to use it for. I have folders that I use for anything and everything and then I have folders that I wear when I have to dress up and go out with the wife that I use for only clean cutting and small cuts...then I have folders I carry with all intentions on using as much as I can to see if I can wear it out....I even throw a few cheapies in my pocket to give away sometimes when I'm going to a outdoor activities where I know people will be asking to use my knife. 

A good start is spyderco....you can get some decent folders for under $100 and they will hold up nice. 

If cheap is your goal...then buck makes a few folders that will stand the test of time...

It's an addiction, you'll start buying knives from every corner of the internet....lol.


----------



## xxo

yeah, it depends on what you like and what you are using it for.

Spyderco is a great place to start looking.

For me, the Spyderco Stretch is a must have knife.


----------



## canonite

I like my knives old school .. buck 55/110/112 folders and 102/105 fixed blade


----------



## BloodLust

Just like lights, there is no single best knife.

For my needs, the US made Kershaw Link is bang for buck.
Happy with my Kershaw knives. Even the made in China ones.

Spyderco for simplicity, big thumb hole, and light weight. The Delica or Endura are staples in a lot of collections.

Depends where I'm headed or what I'm wearing, I carry a fixed blade as well.


----------



## AB8XL

Benchmade makes good stuff, I have enjoyed carrying their griptilians for some years now, they hold up well and keep a good edge on them.


----------



## Vemice

Recently bought a bunch (too many) Spydercos. Very impressed with the overall quality. They are available in a variety of steels and price ranges.
Good luck.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

I was loooking at the small sebenza, but I think it's very overpriced. Last sunday I went to a swapmeet and found a Kershaw 1555ti like new for 15.00. It's a very good folder with a very good blade and solid construction. No need to spend 350.00 The best folder is the one that works for you. Some day I would like a ZT0560, but for now my Kershaw is the best.


----------



## Illum

There's a really fat line between a collectible and a user. A collector might rank high on the realm of sophistication and steel grade, a user will rank on the scale of sustainability, cost effectiveness, ease of sharpening, etc. 

For me, I'm cheap. my favorite knife for a number of years is the Kershaw Leek.


----------



## Str8stroke

This thread could be a huge can of worms. Like many hobbies, "Best" can be very subjective. Especially when referring to knives. Like Best for what or at doing what? I guess there are so many variables. 
Budget? Use? Application is very important. Fixed blade or folding? For me, I prefer fixed, but most of the time, I have to carry a folding. So for me and my personal application, my Best knife is a Small Chris Reeves Inkosi. For someone else, this knife could be a waste of money. 

When talking fixed blades, my Best is a Busse Combat. For others, this could be totally useless. 

So maybe get some ideas here and look around at some of the knife sites and search based on your budget. Then see what you like and go from there? There are so many good knives out there in all budget ranges.


----------



## kito27

I like the crkt amicus tanto g10,
The price is ok.


----------



## flphotog

lidspinner said:


> Really just depends on what you want to use it for. I have folders that I use for anything and everything and then I have folders that I wear when I have to dress up and go out with the wife that I use for only clean cutting and small cuts...then I have folders I carry with all intentions on using as much as I can to see if I can wear it out....I even throw a few cheapies in my pocket to give away sometimes when I'm going to a outdoor activities where I know people will be asking to use my knife.
> 
> A good start is spyderco....you can get some decent folders for under $100 and they will hold up nice.
> 
> If cheap is your goal...then buck makes a few folders that will stand the test of time...
> 
> It's an addiction, you'll start buying knives from every corner of the internet....lol.



I'll second the Spyderco's, however beware that not all Spyderco's are the same. All of the one's I have are good but the one's made in Golden, CO are by far the best of the bunch. More expensive than the one's from China but better steel and quality all around. The PM2 is a good example.


----------



## pingpongsong

flphotog said:


> I'll second the Spyderco's, however beware that not all Spyderco's are the same. All of the one's I have are good but the one's made in Golden, CO are by far the best of the bunch. More expensive than the one's from China but better steel and quality all around. The PM2 is a good example.



how about Spyderco Techno, made in taiwan, are they good? i read good reviews on the techno

Cheers


----------



## Bullzeyebill

From what I understand, Spyderco knives made in Taiwan are first grade. Also those made in Japan.

Bill


----------



## Beard Man

Loloo said:


> I am collecting various folding knife. Can you recommend some good knives. Thank you.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:



This,

my only and my favorite Sebenza 21!

Sold all my knives and have only one:



6-28-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



7-5-17 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Keitho

Very nice photography beard man


----------



## lightknot

Awesome Photography, Beard Man.

Best EDC blade - *Kershaw Knockout* - I have three. The original black aluminum handles w stonewashed blade, the brown aluminum handled ELMAX blade, and the olive green aluminum handled Damascus blade. Big enough, light enough for everyday carry, snappy assisted action, thumb studs or flipper tab, good clip, frame lock, and USA made. Whats not to like?


----------



## Mike 44

As of recent I have beem using Reate knives.


----------



## Beard Man

Keitho,
lightknot,

Thank you!


----------



## kreisl

Beard Man you mirror-polished the handles of the *Spirit*! 

I've been watching youtubers and learned that Spyderco is by far the most popular folding knife brand in the gear scene, even though it is a young company. From my research the top bestselling models in the past decade are the *Delica4*, then the *Endura4*, because of their price, light weight and EDC perfection. And the most popular must-have in every other respect is the *PM2*. There are more youtubes featuring these 3 models than all the other popular Spydercos.


----------



## Andre1

Benchmade 710 M2HS steel
I have beat that knife to death and its still going strong.


----------



## zephyr4

canonite said:


> I like my knives old school .. buck 55/110/112 folders and 102/105 fixed blade




I also like old school knives.


----------



## aginthelaw

Anything by chris reeves


----------



## tonkem

Spyderco Native, I prefer the fully serrated blade for general purpose, but also have a Native that is plain edge as well.


----------



## Overclocker

lightknot said:


> Awesome Photography, Beard Man.
> 
> Best EDC blade - *Kershaw Knockout* - I have three. The original black aluminum handles w stonewashed blade, the brown aluminum handled ELMAX blade, and the olive green aluminum handled Damascus blade. Big enough, light enough for everyday carry, snappy assisted action, thumb studs or flipper tab, good clip, frame lock, and USA made. Whats not to like? At $50 to a hundred bucks I can drop this on the ground and step on it without a care. Try THAT with your Fischer Custom!










agree. lightweight aluminum handles i.e. no steel liners. but lockbar is steel for strength and durability. definitely well engineered


----------



## ChrisDanWell

For me...i would have to say my Spyderco Para-3. I’m 6-3 230lbs and I personally find that the size of this knife overall is more then enough. I own the Para-2, Manix XL, ZT, Hogue, OKC, Realsteel, Boker, Benchmade etc etc ranging from 1.8-4 inch blades and the Para-3 is perfect. 
Fits my hand well, great jimping, Compression lock. Delica is ok but nothing beats the compression lock sorry everybody. 
I can open and close all day effortlessly faster then an auto. 
People will say u need a longer blade for self defense... nonsense.


----------



## RedLED

kreisl said:


> Beard Man you mirror-polished the handles of the *Spirit*!
> 
> I've been watching youtubers and learned that Spyderco is by far the most popular folding knife brand in the gear scene, even though it is a young company. From my research the top bestselling models in the past decade are the *Delica4*, then the *Endura4*, because of their price, light weight and EDC perfection. And the most popular must-have in every other respect is the *PM2*. There are more youtubes featuring these 3 models than all the other popular Spydercos.



Spyderco is not a young company, they have been around since the mid- 1980's. Over 30 something years.


----------



## RSMJR87

I'm a big fan of the Rich Hinderer XM series knives. I currently own a ZT 0561 Series made by Zero Tolerance which a sister company of KERSHAW Knives. The ZT 0651 is a copy of the Rick Hinderer XM18 design with ELMAX steel. The knife is very sturdy and holds a sharp edge well. It can take a little longer to get the edge sharp with ELMAX steel.


----------



## kreisl

RedLED said:


> Spyderco is not a young company, they have been around since the mid- 1980's. Over 30 something years.



that's younger than the young squirrel :huh:


----------



## Mike 44

Whenever I buy a new knife I always feel its the best. I just bought a Chris Reeve large Inkosi and its built like a jewel.


----------



## Vemice

Boker Camp. For me it is artwork.


----------



## paul hardwick

I have quite a few Buck US 110 locking folders, slipjoint (non locking) a good friend of mine Shing Chan from Belper Derbyshire makes some very nice legal carry knives, his work can be seen on edgematters forum. Reeves Sebenzas are probably hard to beat for quality but i think way over priced. Paul.


----------



## Thyrst

No real way to make that determination unless you've handled a lot. What is your ideal handle and blade lenght, what lock do you want on it, what handle materials, what is the use so you can decide on a blade steel, fixed or folder, custom/midtech/production, American or foreign?

What I did to find my taste in knives was go to the local army navy as well as a gun store. There I asked to handle them and find what I liked and disliked. What I recommend to people is Kershaw for good budget users and their higher end like Zero Tolerance if you want a little but extra.


----------



## RogueClimber

Loloo said:


> I am collecting various folding knife. Can you recommend some good knives. Thank you.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:



Like flashlights there are so many to choose from:

I started out with with SOG and Spyderco back in the 80s/90s
Then moved to better (well at least more expensive) Spydercos and ZTs in the early 2000s
Then found Emersons and Striders in the 2010s
And eventually moved into custom knives
So now I rotate Emerson, Strider, Burnley, Mayo, Begg, Dervish...

The one knife I own more of than any other is the Strider SnG. A great knife with soul.


----------



## geisto

Andrew Demko AD-10. Strong lock, good steel options (CTS-XHP, 3V, 20CV), useful blade shape, and looks gooooood.


----------



## TheGuywWthTheLight

pingpongsong said:


> how about Spyderco Techno, made in taiwan, are they good? i read good reviews on the techno
> 
> Cheers



Spyderco Taiwan factory is one the best. Don't worry just because it's says "Taiwan" 👍


----------



## TheGuywWthTheLight

Loloo said:


> I am collecting various folding knife. Can you recommend some good knives. Thank you.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:



I have had a lot of knifes. But I would say Spyderco Paramilitary 2 and Para 3 both with compression lock is a buy you never regret... They come standard in S30V, but there are sprint runs as well in other steels like M4, M390 and so on. I also like my Sebenza 21 small Insingo as an EDC. And you can look at Hinderer as we if you want some more "over built" option. I have had a bunch of XM-18 and an XM24 all so great knifes. Good luck. 👍


----------



## RedLED

I carry XM 18 Hinderer's, and love them in fact I'm selling all my Benchmade's from the 90's, Spyderco's and other brands and just keeping my XM's and Randall's.


----------



## RedLED

kreisl said:


> that's younger than the young squirrel :huh:


Whatever is the young squirrel, if I may ask?!


----------



## RedLED

Knife CORREX: I have several Spyderco Co-Pilots which I will never sell and some SAK's, one I have carried every day with a few security restrictions since 1978, so, yeah, that's it. The Co-Pilot's I have had since 1988. 

-30-


----------



## docrich

Chris Reeve Sebenza 21 or Umnumzaan.


----------



## Bill Idaho

I have probably a hundred knives, and used to carry about 6 or so at any given time. I have streamlined my EDC's down to two or four. I rotate them depending on my mood, but USUALLY I end up with either: 1.) A pair of Strider (SMG and SNF) folders up front (left and right front pants pockets) or 2.) A CRKT M14-16 in the left front and a Cold Steel Voyager in the right pocket. 
What is "best"? I would say a Strider, but one must remember/consider money doesn't always factor into the "best" category. IF the cost is an influencing factor, I would say there are several brands to consider-Gerber, Spyderco, CRKT, etc. I must admit I am looking real hard at a Medford.

As mentioned, your individual needs and carrying habits will determine what is "best". If I had to single one out for a folder- Strider -either the SMG or the SNF.


----------



## Upside

I really think Old school Al Mar knives are great. I am currently into Knives made by Jared Oeser. Check him out on FB or the web. The best!


----------



## BushcrafterAU

Well it depends on your budget- here’s some great options...

Opinel #8 Carbon or Inox
Extreme Ratio RAO II
Benchmade Griptilian
Fallkniven PC
Leatherman Charge TTi (multi-tool with S30V blade)
Zero Tolerance knives
Spyderco Knives
Cold Steel Knives
Kershaw Knives
Ontario RAT I or II

You get the idea- there are lots to choose from!
I currently have an Opinel #8 Carbone and a Leatherman Charge AL. I’m happy with them both!


----------



## Mikeg23

Benchmade Griptilians and Buck Vantage have been my favorites. I’ve also always been fond of spyderco and recently started liking Cold Steel.
However I’ve been carrying a Kershaw Cqc-6 and thats a lot of knife for the money!

Doesnt make much difference though as I also have carried a Gerber EAB for many many years and that’s what sees the most use... I can do whatever I want to it and then just change the blade!


----------



## Vemice

Cadet:


----------



## 59ride

CRK Large Inkosi


----------



## Steeldog

Michael Zieba folding knives.


----------



## drexter

Not sure if it the best, but my favorite is the Spyderco Gayle Bradley.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Some of my personal favorites are:
[FONT=&quot]
Spyderco DragonFly II[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Spyderco Para Military II[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CRKT (Leef Killer) EROS-SS Large[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leatherman Super Tool 300[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gerber Suspension[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Victorinox Swiss Army Super Tinker[/FONT]


----------



## Trarun

I have 2 outdoor folding knives. One is my EDC. 

Anyway



, Swiss Army Knives, they're nice. I've got the Rucksack model which has a large locking blade and a saw amongst things. It's not UK EDC (every day carry) legal because of the lock and length of the blade. However I'm 31 and have no cautions or convictions so I'll keep it my rucksack for day to day stuff and take my chances. Depending on the copper there should be no problems.

Also, could I ask you? I have one personal question,

I have long enjoyed playing on online casino sites, but I am increasingly enjoying playing online, even if the thought of going to physical land-based casinos bothers me.


I find that when I play online, I do much better in terms of winning more and more often. When playing in land-based casinos, I always lose my money so quickly that the game is not enjoyable. Plus one of the biggest advantages is that there is so much more variety in casinos. Recnetly, I found this this website with all bonus codes, you can check it here - http://casinobonus-ca.com/bonus-codes. So would like to know what you think of this casino, hope for your honest answer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paul6ppca

I have spyderco Dragonfly for really compact carry. Great ergonomics. 
I just added Doug Ritter mini RSK my 1 gen 2. Pretty much a mini grip with a 20cv blade shape I prefer. Being a lefty I really like the axis type lock. 
I was really considering a James Brand, carter. Very nice looking and Micarta handle and lefty friendly. But pricy for vg10 blade steel.


----------



## AlienBug

Paul6ppca said:


> I have spyderco Dragonfly for really compact carry. Great ergonomics.
> I just added Doug Ritter mini RSK my 1 gen 2. Pretty much a mini grip with a 20cv blade shape I prefer. Being a lefty I really like the axis type lock.
> I was really considering a James Brand, carter. Very nice looking and Micarta handle and lefty friendly. But pricy for vg10 blade steel.



I love my D’fly. Clipped inside my wasteband or pocket it just disappears. For edc it’s either that or my Spyderco Nav2 or a CRKT Full Throttle.


----------



## LGT

59ride said:


> CRK Large Inkosi


I like the large and small. I keep the work knife large at 600 grit, a lot of rope cutting and such, while the small for other then work carry is kept razor sharp. But in the end the best folder is the one that serves you well day in and day out.


----------



## thesilencer

Try this list

https://foldingknivesreviews.com/knives-reviews/top-5-best-edc-knives-in-2021-buying-guide/

But for me, the best is buck 110, the classical knife.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Spyderco Native with SV30 or VG10 (longer blade) steel. My Milwaukee Hardline knife with D2 tool steel isn't too bad either.


----------



## Tasky

I have a few knives here and there. My latest is a CRKT Pilar HH edition non-locking slip joint in red G10. 

But the only ones I actually end up carrying are Victorinox SAKs, really.


----------



## wardroid

I find myself using a lot more of Spyderco than my Benchmades (I have dozens of both). 
I use my Spyderco Pacific Salt everyday. You also can't go wrong with Benchmade 940 (I have the carbon fiber version). 
I rarely use my other brands (kersaw, crkt, coldsteel SOG etc..)


----------



## fuyume

What I carry is a vintage Gerber Harsey AirFrame. Actually I have two of them. I have a First Production Run (with the titanium scales) that is my EDC, and a later limited edition (with the aluminium scales) that I carry only on special occasions (formal events), because it’s substantially lighter, and that makes it easier to clip to my lingerie comfortably.

But, the first knife I recommend to everyone is the Ontario RAT II. It’s cheap, well made, and is one of the only knives on the market with the option of mounting the pocket clip four different ways. The only thing that could make it better is if there were a true left-handed version.

There’s probably nothing you need a folding, locking knife to do that a RAT II can’t do, except impress knife collectors, LOL.

What’s the best knife for *you*? That depends in large part on what you want to cut, where, when, and how you need to carry it, and how much you need a knife to stroke your ego for you.


----------



## Olumin

For me: I’ve found the Benchmade 940 the most convenient to use out of all the knives I’ve used over the years. Overall however my choice for an "only knife" would probably be a Sebenza 21 Insingo or an Inkosi Insingo. Both with grey micarta.

The knife I actually carry the most is a Lion Steel Thrill, because it is far more ergonomic due to a retractable pocket clip, and actually legal to carry in Germany (does not allow carrying locking, one handed opening knives).

I tried (and actually still own) the Umnumzaan, but found it too large, and the design doesn’t do it for me (I prefer more elegant knives). Tried the Griptilian, and found it to just be inferior to the 940 for me. I mean hey, if anyone wants a brand new Umnumzaan, I’m up for a trade.


----------



## chaoss

CRK large plain jane regular Sebenza for me.
It’s my holy grail and personally I think it the greatest knife that Mr. Reeve ever produced.
Mine was born in mid December 2003 and has held up really well.

Edited to add:
It’s priceless!


----------



## kingofwylietx

This thread is interesting, particularly because it's from 2017. 
I have knives that I think are best today....but in 1, 2 
, or 4 years...there will be another best because awesome stuff just keeps coming out. New steels or cooler designs are yet to come.

Then, once you've bought an apex steel knife, you begin finding sweet stuff that's incredibly made. Maybe it doesn't have an unobtanium blade steel but you appreciate it for some other characteristic.

It is never ending and forever evolving. 

It reminds me of LED flashlights. People started just wanting the brightest, then the most efficient, coolest design, or the best CRI and color temp.


----------



## scout24

The four must-have folders for me, and the ones I use most, are the Spyderco Para3, Victorinox Compact, Pioneer, and Cadet. No super steels, no exotic materials, just sharp, solid working tools.


----------



## fuyume

I suppose exotic steels have their charms, but a knife is only as good as it is sharp, so for knives that are actual backcountry users, I tend to prefer cheap tough stainless like 420HC, because it's easy to sharpen using field-expedient methods.

Many/most of the modern powder metallurgy wonder steels are extremely expensive and extremely difficult to sharpen properly without a sharpening bench and jigs. And if you screw it up, it's that much harder to grind it down again.

With 420HC, which is actually tougher and more corrosion resistant than 440C and most of the modern powder metallurgy steels, you're not going to cry over a dinged edge in the field or an imperfect sharpening job. 420HC isn't highly rated for edge retention, but it will hold an edge just fine in normal use as a woods/camp/survival knife, and when it dulls, it's a simple matter even with a pocket stone to put an acceptably sharp edge back on it in the field.

The most expensive knives I've owned were all vintage Gerbers with 154CM steel, the two AirFrames I still own, and a matched pair of first generation Yari fixed-blades of the same vintage, which I've since sold on, since I never really used them. They were my SHTF/TEOTWAWKI knives, kept nearby, but never used so they would be perfectly sharp "just in case". I wanted to keep them, but honestly, I needed the money back out of them. And those are the most expensive knives I care to own. I don't ever use the AirFrames in the backcountry. Those are for civilisation carry, only.

My backcountry users are also vintage USA made Gerber hunting knives, from their Pro Guide II line, in 420HC. They are fetching silly prices on eBay these days. I also have a matched set of Benchmade 190 Drop Point Hunter and 192 Bird & Trout fixed blade 440C hunting knives. They go very nicely with my early production Gränsfors Bruks Mini Belt Hatchet.

That hatchet and my Pro Guide II Drop Point Hunter have processed a lot of kindling for me to survive the Winter in Northern New England, with temps down to -25°F and wind chills down to -50°F.

I have one other 420HC fixed blade, a Buck Diamondback that is my picnic knife. I use it to cut through crusty baguettes or slice apples, etc, for lunch, and it only gets used for food.


----------



## kingofwylietx

My current favorite knife for our camping is a Zero Tolerance titanium handled 0095 with an S90V blade.

My son is in Scouts, so I use it all around for cutting everything from aluminum cans to vegetables or rope. This weekend I used it to cut some rug padding. 

It has a thick blade with a good grind on it.
For our excursions, it's perfect.

For running around more urban areas, my family got me what is now my favorite city knife. It is a Santa Fe Stoneworks Tesoro button lock knife with a VG10 blade. The handle is titanium and orange coral. I love it. It is so well built and precise. Bonus points for not scaring the city folk since it's so pretty. When I got it, it had a little bit of grit when opening or closing. I suspect it was from when they fit the coral, since there was a bit of polishing compound in a few crevices. I cleaned and lubed it up really well and now it is super smooth.


----------



## Scotty321

Just my opinion...

My favorite knife is whatever does the job I need to do at the time, and will last years if used as designed.

My first "knife" was a Sog Paratool about 30 years ago. I needed something to cut thick cardboard for the bailer (like the cardboard that holds a couple hundred pounds of fruit/vegetables together on a pallet). Within two days, I put it in the drawer and picked up a $1 boxcutter that worked much better. I usually have a 0.89 cent-$12 box cutter on hand for utility work.

I don't have many duties that requires me to cut through wood with a knife (I use a saw and pruners often), so I usually carry things that are specific to my needs.

Therfore, besides an MT, my most carried knives are an LM Crater C33TX (since they are discontinued I keep the PE version for when I destroy the SE I carry), and for when I don't mind the extra weight, a Buck 112 w/finger grooves. I have folders in the $200+ range, $300+ if you count custom scales, but I actually enjoy using the two I listed above more for my daily tasks... and sharpening is fast and easy.

Props to the Opinel #8 & #9, but I prefer knives that I can open with one hand... without much fuss.

Although I don't carry them very often, I really like the ZT 0909, and M4/CF BM Stryker when I feel like carrying something slightly larger.


----------



## desert.snake

There is no better knife in principle, there is a better one at the moment in a particular situation.

Very good folding knives make Ron Lake, Steve Hoel, Bill Ruple... In fact, there are several hundred of them))

For me, so far the best Spyderco Chinook II half-serrated blade. It does not rust, it has a strong lock, a comfortable handle, steel is easy to sharpen and retains sharpness well if not sharpened less than 30 degrees. But not for cutting thick rubber or wood due to concave bevels, I think for these purposes the newer Chinook 3 and 4 will be more preferable. If the goal is to save money, then - Spyderco Resilience. Recently, a tourist was able to protect himself from a bear, did not kill, but inflicted severe enough injuries for the bear to stop eating it.

*** A resident of Novosibirsk, Yegor Pyatkov, found himself at the epicenter of the tragedy that took place in the Ergaki park in the Krasnoyarsk Territory on June 21. A 15-year-old boy who was bringing food to tourists, Maxim Gabdullin, disappeared in the parking lot. In the morning he left for provisions and never returned.

Egor from Novosibirsk, together with the guide Artyom, went in search of the child. Together with them there were other tourists who went in the opposite direction.

The search for the missing boy was unsuccessful. And in general, the campaign was not a success. Egor and Artyom were attacked by a bear.

“When she grabbed Pyatkov, Artyom ran to the tour group. Yegor called him for help, but the guide only added speed. Then the man took a knife out of his pocket and began to beat the beast in the neck, ”reports Mash Siberia.

The Novosibirsk man struck the beast about six blows. The bear threw him and ran away.

Pyatkov managed to get to the camp. His left shoulder blade and palm were bitten, his back and right buttock were torn.

The Novosibirsk tourist also said that when he was returning to the camp, he saw the body of the missing boy. The bear bit off his head and gnawed at the body.

Later, state inspectors found out that a bear had attacked people. She behaved very aggressively, tracking down people who were looking for her, and tried to attack them. They reported that Yegor inflicted severe wounds on the bear. And the management of the park said that the tragedy was partly the fault of the tourists, they decided to take a shortcut and walked not along the established path, but along the fir grove, where bears could be.***


----------



## Andrew LB

I’ve got a few great spyderco knives but the best knife I own is definitely my Emerson. Emerson are made right here in Southern California And are so highly regarded among the Military and special forces that the tactical knife carried by the SEAL that killed Bin Laden was an Emerson CQC-7. they are known for a “book” on the backside of the blade called the “wave feature” which is made to catch the edge of your pocket and flip open faster than any spring loaded or other opening method. Be warned though, they are very expensive knives.
/edit Apparently some of the newer spyderco knives license Emersons wave feature, which is awesome for those wanting such a great feature in a more affordable knife.


----------



## Icefalkon

Spyderco Para 3 S30V steel all the way.


----------



## old4570

The best ? 
I have a $10 knife that kicks a $100+ knife to the curb .. 
The knife market is a bag of fertilizer .. Especially when cheap knives kick the capital C out of expensive knives . 

The best knife ? The one you like . 
There is nothing out there I would personally guarantee .. 
Most knives are bolted together really nice these days . 
What it comes down to is the quality of the blade steel . 
And the only way to know for sure , is to test the knife . 
Or as they say , ignorance is bliss ! 
Most people are happy with 
A) How the knife looks
B) How the knife feels 
C) How the knife is bolted together 

Performance for most people does not enter the equation . 
The best knife ? Is the knife that your happy with . 
For me , Im happy with performance and un happy with poor performance . ( But thats just me )


----------



## Owen

No such thing as "best", but the Delica 4 ruined other folders for me. Sold off the customs, large and small Sebenzas, Benchmades(though I wouldn't mind having my blue 940s and 940Ti back), other Spydercos, everything.
Crappy pic, but it's good as new after however many years. I originally bought the FFG green micarta version when it first came out, then a black FRN one that disappeared from my work bag, and was immediately replaced with the FFG gray FRN.
Since I don't have a lot of heavy knife use any more, the Delica is an ideal EDC.
Just disassembled and cleaned it for the first time in quite a while today. With some metal polish and elbow grease, even what I thought was permanent discoloration of the blade came out.





I like the Paramilitary, too, and am thinking about a PM2. When the original PM came out, I griped about the tip-down only clip(which I came to prefer), and used a Dremel tool to reshape the scales. Also ground that needle tip at an angle so it'd be more robust.
Posted that stuff on Bladeforums and/or Spyderco's forum back then. Who knew Spyderco would make my PM with the recontoured handles and a 4 way clip(PM2), and give the Delica and Endura my tip treatment?!? Always thought that was pretty cool.

My original PM had more lockbar movement/wear than I wanted, and got torture tested, which left me well impressed with the knife as a whole and the reliability of the lock, so the PM2 is an almost automatic choice for me if I do decide to get something more robust than the Delica.
Kinda liking that brown one with S35VN...


----------



## Lumen83

My EDC rotates about 5 different knives depending on how I am dressing or what I am doing. However, nothing for me feels, cuts, carries, or is aesthetically pleasing as the Spyderco Kapara. I love my Delicas, PM2s, Spydiechefs, and a whole other assortment of knives. But the Kapara does it all and does almost all of it better than the others. It also seems to disappear while carrying and is extremely lightweight. What an amazing knife.


----------



## bigburly912

I’m kind of partial right now to my Hellize Tinker’s Folder. It’s great for all those important tasks like rolling up shop towels and cutting them in half or even denim! Man makes amazing tools, locks, lock boxes, treasure chests, rings, axes as well. Check him out. 
Csizmar Szilard​


----------



## 3_gun

As a brand I usually start with Cold Steel as over time I've found them to make the best cost vs function knives, thru years of trail & error. Yes they have over the top junk in the line up but that isn't the whole story, if you look past the hype. Better knives are made but they are much more expensive & often harder to get. At this point in my life I might not live long enough to get off the wait list & even if I did I doubt I'd get to use it for long .. here's hoping I'm wrong LOL


----------



## The Hawk

Another vote for Cold Steel. I have owned several Cold Steel knives, both fixed blade and folders. Never had one fail me.


----------



## chip100t

I have a few expensive locking folders but they never see much use due to British law. But around the house when I need a knife for non cooking related jobs I keep a tenacious handy and i can’t fault it. It is a good size, locks up solid, holds an edge well enough and easily takes a new one if not with my lansky turnbox.
And being a fraction of the cost of some of my other knives I don feel the need to treat it with kid gloves.


----------



## Nimitz68

I own several Pena X-Series front flipper knives in different blade styles and configurations. I absolutely recommend these knives for quality, style, and pocket carry as the blades are less than three inches in length and they meet all US state carry laws as far as I know.


----------



## parang

My top four folders are the Spyderco Chaparral, Native, Native Chief and the Military. I have three to five of each. I rotate my collection with the seasons. The Chris Reeve knives are a recent addition.

Summer EDC: Chaparral, Native, Sage 1, Para 3, Dragonfly.

Winter EDC: Military, Native Chief, Manix 2, Doug Ritter RSK.

Shoulder seasons: GB2, PM2, Sebenza, Inkosingo, Swayback, Spydiechef.

Dress: Small Sebenza, Buck/Mayo TNT, Fluted Ti Native, Fluted Ti Military.

I supplement with SAKs: Cadet, Pioneer, Explorer, Rambler.

Yard work, beach: Spyderco Salts with serrated edges in H1 and LC200N: Dragonfly, Tasman 2, Native, Caribbean sheepfoot.

Multitool: Victorinox Spirit.

Disposable: Opinel #9.


----------



## Modernflame

I can't be monogamous with knives. As soon as I say the best folding knife is "X," I'm allured by another brand. I've done something insane. I've bought far more knives than I need and very expensive equipment to keep them sharp. I did something quite similar with flashlights a few years ago, then settled on two or three things that make me happy. Will I settle down and marry a favorite knife? Or will I keep playing the field? Time will tell but I'm having fun!


----------



## kreisl

Modernflame said:


> then settled on two or three things that make me happy. Will I settle down and marry a favorite knife? Or will I keep playing the field? Time will tell but I'm having fun!


i married settled and hope that i stick with the choices since i am happy and stopped looking further.
flashlight: olight Smini Ti, fenis hm61r, nietcore TM15. (all others stay in armoire)
charger: MC3000. (all others are like new, stay in storage)
sharpening: RRS. (204MF and others only when RRS is inappropriate)
actual EDC: Quark Tool, Ultratac K18 SS w/ 10440; both ride on my key ring. honestly, no full knife. and unfortunately no cap lifter bottle opener *sigh*. (other EDC items stay retired)
knife: select utility knives for work (Milwaukee, Utilizer 2.0, Stanley Interlock), small stout folders for *un *ood *arry (Fox Suru, Ace Riv). (all others stay in armoire, what a waste of $$$ tbh)

Most of these items ive already reviewed on dis folum, cheers!


----------



## vicv

I really like the little opinel no 6 or 8 in either carbon or stainless. Super thin sharp blade. I use knives for cutting things, not splitting wood or carving bricks so I don't like thick tough knives


----------



## Olumin

Out of all the gear I carry the knife actually gets used least. Apart from opening packaging I only use it to sharpen short wooden sticks for cleaning clock movements and sometimes for cutting paper. A slipjoint is fine for that and legal to carry in DE. I really like the Lionsteel thrill its an insane knife. I mean, a _titanium integral slipjoint in M390 on bearings with a retractable pocket clip_! And all that for _under 200€ made in italy. _They even put a hardened steel insert in the back spring so the blade wont wear-down the Titanium (kinda like a lock-bar insert)_._ The clip glides in a factory greased bronze bearing. Rounded spine, intricate milling. Only downside is no finger choil (for protection from accidental closing) and no one-handed opening option.

Nothing else like it, just 100% on execution, even compared to say CRK. If you like a modern slipjoint its *THE *knife to get!


----------



## vicv

Olumin said:


> Out of all the gear I carry the knife actually gets used least. Apart from opening packaging I only use it to sharpen short wooden sticks for cleaning clock movements and sometimes for cutting paper. A slipjoint is fine for that and legal to carry in DE. I really like the Lionsteel thrill its an insane knife. I mean, a _titanium integral slipjoint in M390 on bearings with a retractable pocket clip_! And all that for _under 200€ made in italy. _They even put a hardened steel insert in the back spring so the blade wont wear-down the Titanium (kinda like a lock-bar insert)_._ The clip glides in a factory greased bronze bearing. Rounded spine, intricate milling. Only downside is no finger choil (for protection from accidental closing) and no one-handed opening option.
> 
> Nothing else like it, just 100% on execution, even compared to say CRK. If you like a modern slipjoint its *THE *knife to get!


That thing sounds awesome!


----------



## Olumin

vicv said:


> That thing sounds awesome!


yea they even make a aluminium version in fruity colors & black for as little as 120 with all the same features.


----------



## slickwatts

Folder - Strider SNG or SMF
Fixed - Carothers EDC2 (I’ve carried this knife every day for a number of years)


----------



## xxo

Owen said:


> No such thing as "best", but the Delica 4 ruined other folders for me. Sold off the customs, large and small Sebenzas, Benchmades(though I wouldn't mind having my blue 940s and 940Ti back), other Spydercos, everything.
> Crappy pic, but it's good as new after however many years. I originally bought the FFG green micarta version when it first came out, then a black FRN one that disappeared from my work bag, and was immediately replaced with the FFG gray FRN.
> Since I don't have a lot of heavy knife use any more, the Delica is an ideal EDC.
> Just disassembled and cleaned it for the first time in quite a while today. With some metal polish and elbow grease, even what I thought was permanent discoloration of the blade came out.
> View attachment 15437
> 
> 
> I like the Paramilitary, too, and am thinking about a PM2. When the original PM came out, I griped about the tip-down only clip(which I came to prefer), and used a Dremel tool to reshape the scales. Also ground that needle tip at an angle so it'd be more robust.
> Posted that stuff on Bladeforums and/or Spyderco's forum back then. Who knew Spyderco would make my PM with the recontoured handles and a 4 way clip(PM2), and give the Delica and Endura my tip treatment?!? Always thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> My original PM had more lockbar movement/wear than I wanted, and got torture tested, which left me well impressed with the knife as a whole and the reliability of the lock, so the PM2 is an almost automatic choice for me if I do decide to get something more robust than the Delica.
> Kinda liking that brown one with S35VN...


The FFG Delicas/Enduras are great knives, though I prefer the FRN Stretch and Calypso JR as they fit my hands a little better. I also like the serrated Atlantic Salt....it's hard to beat the FRN Spydercos for value and utility.


----------



## Geodie84

Loloo said:


> I am collecting various folding knife. Can you recommend some good knives. Thank you.👋👋👋👋👋👋


Depends on your budget the high end Japanese knives over 1000 dollars are one of the best, but for the money the Sanrenmu of Allie Express are unbelievable for what you pay, check them out they have a shop on Allie.


----------



## Geodie84

I bought a Spyderco Tenacious, and use that for 90% of my EDC.


----------



## chip100t

Geodie84 said:


> I bought a Spyderco Tenacious, and use that for 90% of my EDC.


Tenacious is an excellent knife, mine sees a lot of use in and around the house. Can’t take it out due to British knife laws.


----------



## GadgetGeek

I recently got a Benchmade 945 Mini Osborne in classic green. Very nice action.


----------



## kingofwylietx

I really like that Lion steel knife, especially the retractable clip.
Fortunately, for my wallet, it is not offered in a locking version.


----------



## Olumin

kingofwylietx said:


> I really like that Lion steel knife, especially the retractable clip.
> Fortunately, for my wallet, it is not offered in a locking version.


Yea I wish they made a locking version of the Thrill. They make the ROK which is even crazier & has the same clip if you like the more "aggressive" tactical look.


----------



## kingofwylietx

Olumin said:


> Yea I wish they made a locking version of the Thrill. They make the ROK which is even crazier & has the same clip if you like the more "aggressive" tactical look.



I found the ROK. I really like it...it looks like the only negative comments I read about it were that the anodized titanium is a bit too slick/slippery. I haven't held one, so I can't personally conform it.


----------



## Olumin

kingofwylietx said:


> I found the ROK. I really like it...it looks like the only negative comments I read about it were that the anodized titanium is a bit too slick/slippery. I haven't held one, so I can't personally conform it.


Its quite slick yeah. On my thrill I havent found it to be a problem, its very comfortable. With the whole clip and integral thing, these knives are ergonomically more comparable to fixed blades then folding knives. remove the pocket clip from any folding knife & youll see just how much better it feels.


----------



## 59ride

Chris Reeve Large Inkosi


----------



## CHNeal

Chris Reeve Mnandi ( Carbon fiber version )

Small light modern 2 hand opening sub 3 inch doesn’t scare children liberals or other idiots warrantied for life tough as nails and too small/expensive to have to worry about listening to the constant it needs this or doesn’t do that super steel bearing flipper crap /rant


----------



## Daniel_sk

I am definitely not a knife guy and I have just one which was recommend to me - it's the Benchmade Bugout 535 and it's exactly what I was looking for. A very lightweight, thin and non-obtrusive knife made of quality S30V steel.


----------



## Modernflame

CHNeal said:


> ...the constant it needs this or doesn’t do that super steel bearing flipper crap /rant


I chased super steels for a couple of years, but the art of stropping taught me to appreciate more balanced steels. I also realized that I don't need supersonic deployment or drop shut action. No disrespect to the guys who value those things but they are no longer important to me. What's more practical for me is the ability to disassemble and maintain a knife without fighting thread locker, stripped screws and blade centering. For me, the best folder is the large Sebenza 21 or perhaps also the 31. Also, you can't beat a hollow grind.


----------



## MuGSiDe

Kershaw Leek 1660. All black version. I also liked the Ontario Rat2 n the Spyderco Lady Bug was great for what I needed it for.


----------



## mpetry912

I have a number of Allen Elishewitz folders. They are prolly too nice for EDC. Benchmade has licensed a number of Elishwitz designs.


----------



## Limit_hex

I really like Spyderco Delicas, have several in different steels.


----------



## fogdart

Limit_hex said:


> I really like Spyderco Delicas, have several in different steels.


+1... I will occasionally carry something else, but I always come back to the Delica. For me, it's the perfect ECD.


----------



## 59ride

How long is a piece of string, depends on ya budget, your use etc etc etc, but chris reeve knives are some of the best on the planet


----------



## kerneldrop

Here's my best to me at least right now....I have found this tanto blade profile to be most useful to me.
Although I can appreciate custom lockbacks, I don't have any. 
I now prefer side folder automatics. I'm spoiled to that button firing.


----------



## colin.p

Generally, I have a 940 in my pocket and out of those, it's usually the green aluminum handle version. This is an old picture from when I was working. Now retired.

Edit: Since this thread started in '17 (serves me right for not checking the start date). I do indeed hope you found what you were looking for.
For anyone just starting their quest, have at it.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I like my Spyderco Native with VG10 steel blade. Gave my sister one in pink with S30V steel blade. Hers has a stronger steel, but mine is a longer blade. Both are excellent.


----------



## dc38

Picked this Caly Jr. up from a fellow cpfer YEARS ago, never carried it myself, it was too shiny to ruin lol...instead, I have a serrated H1 dragonfly which i don't mind sweating on.


----------



## 3_gun

Another line that isn't being mention much if at all is pocket folders. A good SAK (Swiss Army Knife) will still handle 90+% of everyday chores w/o breaking the bank or raising an alarm in the HR dept. Plus SAK has a few lighter duty multi tools that are still pocket friendly. Of course Leatherman has a few low profile, pocket friendly items also


----------



## bykfixer

My pop explained to me what makes a good knife is all about how well it holds an edge. I used to watch older fellows chat with one another while sharpening a knife. Some used a swipe/flip/swipe/flip method while others rotated their blade. 

He said "son go back in my room and grab that sharpening stone". An almost brick sized block with a smooth side and a course side. It was his grandfathers. He then commenced to swipe/flip sharpening his little 3 blade German made number that was also his grandfathers. It had been sharpened so many times there was a C shape missing from the blade. 

He rubbed and rubbed the blade against the smooth side of the block as he explained why. I pulled out my little lock back and asked was that one any good. He explained to me why it would not hold an edge well. Partly because of the metal the blade was made of and partly because I was sharpening the blade too steep. 

Before I left that day I had changed the edge of my cheap knife from really blunt to fairly thin about 1/3 up the blade itself. He gave me that sharpening stone that day. And at times I'll use it for a few minutes to add a crisp edge to a daily that just needs a touch up for a task, using a swipe/flip motion for a few minutes but other times I'll rub, rub, rub to remove metal up the blade then swipe/flip to "dial in" my new edge. 

Sure I can go to Wall Mart or Home Depot and buy a razor sharp number, but to me there's an art form to taking a fairly dull surgical steel blade and turning it into an almost scapple-like tool, even if it takes me several hours to do it. 

When my pop passed away I gave his knife to my older brother who then gave it to his son. My daily is a plastic body US made Gerber old school lock back that serves me well, as long as I sharpen it from time to time.


----------



## Lumen83

A steep angle/very sharp blade will hold is edge a very long time if you are careful to remove the burr after sharpening with a strop. A lot of the sharp knives "going dull quick" problems are in fact caused by the failure to remove the burr and then the burr rolling over upon use. I prefer a very low angle edge and have reason to believe that a low angle edge, sharpened properly, does in fact stay sharp longer than a higher angle edge on equivalent steel.


----------



## aginthelaw

59ride said:


> How long is a piece of string, depends on ya budget, your use etc etc etc, but chris reeve knives are some of the best on the planet


I thought How Long was a chinaman? It’s an old coast guard joke that I’m sure was removed from the curriculum because of its racial connotations


----------



## dc38

aginthelaw said:


> I thought How Long was a chinaman? It’s an old coast guard joke that I’m sure was removed from the curriculum because of its racial connotations


It's a funny joke, and by definition it is only offensive to those who find it offensive...


----------



## chip100t

I have more than a few locking folders. I don’t know why I bought them as British law prevents me from carrying them.

And if I could, I would carry my leatherman wave over any of them🤦‍♂️

But my favourite would be my black bladed Osborne 940.


----------



## vicv

The one in my pocket


----------



## jackrussell8200

Have had great results with Benchmade and Spyderco. These days I prefer Zero Tolerance.


----------

